

Top Java Developers Offer Advice to Students - betapi
http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/Interviews/studentdevs/index.html

======
dcminter
Corporate marketing (11 NetBeans mentions and none of Eclipse? Riiight), not
that interesting, not new, not especially hacker-ish.

~~~
mark_h
I didn't think it was that bad; most of it could have come from The Pragmatic
Programmer. Certainly, nearly everyone mentioned netbeans, but it was usually
in the context of a generic point such "learn to use your tools really well;
for example in netbeans...".

~~~
dcminter
Sun marketing materials always seem to go to painful lengths to avoid
mentioning Eclipse so perhaps I'm overly sensitive to it.

Anecdata: I use Eclipse. Most professional Java devs I know use that or
IntelliJ IDEA. NetBeans is nowhere.

I did think that a cut-n-paste of the earlier articles was insufficiently
interesting for HN though.

------
brl
"Don't use line numbers"

Excuse me? Line numbers?

"Don't put your entire application in one method."

Bu..but I can't call GOSUB anymore because you took away my LINE NUMBERS dude!

"Write lots of code"

This is solid advice, but when you're talking about Java the punchline writes
itself :)

------
bayareaguy
I think the best advice from that article came from Rick Cattell: Good
Technology Is Only 10% of Success

